# suche Anno Online Rubingutschein



## Flay (16. Mai 2013)

Und zwar den aus der Aprilausgabe!
Wenn den jemand über hat, schreibt mir bitte. Ich kann zum Tausch 3k Gold in World of Warcraft anbieten, wahlweise auf Die Nachtwache, Die Aldor, Destromath oder Zuluhed (auf Zuluhed nur 2,4k). Oder wahlweise ein seltenes Haustier wie einen Drachenwelpling oder Argentumturnierhaustier auf komplett beliebigem Realm.

Ich poste wieder, wenn ich einen habe (denn leider kann man nur einen PC-Games-Code pro Account einlösen)

MfG
Flay


----------



## Flay (30. Mai 2013)

gar keiner?


----------

